# [Aenderungszeit Datei] nur Datum vergleichen



## jakob (26. Jun 2007)

Hi zusammen, 

ich moechte verschiedene Dateien mit dem Datum, welches der User in einem Jspinner eingegeben hat, vergleichen. 

Mein Code vergleicht aktuell das eingegebene Datum mit dem Datum und der Zeit der letzten Aenderung der Datei. 

Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass er nur auf das Datum der Datei schaut?


```
public Search(String zipfileOderVerzeichnis, String suchstring, Date from) {

File f = new File(zipfileOderVerzeichnis);
						
int fromOffset = from.compareTo(new Date(f.lastModified()));
		
if (fromOffset <= 0 ) {
   // OK
}
else {
  // ausserhalb
}
}
```

Aktuell ist es so, dass die Datei z.B. am 01.01.2007 12:00 editiert wurde, wenn der User an der GUI eingibt: "zeige mir alle Dateien vom 01.01.2007 - 01.01.2007" bekommt er kein Ergebnis.

Liebe Gruesse,

Jakob


----------



## jakob (30. Jun 2007)

kann niemand helfen?


----------



## madboy (30. Jun 2007)

Entweder du nimmst einen Calendar  und holst dir da die relevanten Felder raus oder du vergleichst Strings, die mit DateFormat formattiert werden.

```
GregorianCalendar cal = new GregorianCalendar();
cal.setTime(from.getTimeInMillis());
int year = cal.get(GregorianCalendar.YEAR);
int month = ...
int day = ...


//Alternative mit DateFormat:

SimpleDateFormat formatter = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.mm.yy");
if(formatter.format(from).equals(suchstring)) {
  ...
}
...
```

Vorsicht: 
- ist nicht getestet. Vor allem der Format-String "dd.mm.yy" kann falsch sein. Der Rest aber auch  :wink: 
- Bei einem Calendar fängt MONTH bei 0 an so weit ich mich erinnere


----------



## Gast (30. Jun 2007)

ich nehm an, dass der 1.1.2007 ohne zeitangabe implizit durch 0 uhr erweitert wird. somit liegt das datum der datei nicht in der range.

weiss grad nicht, ob du aus dem spinner gleich nen Date bekommst. wenn nicht, kannst du übrigens auch einfach strings vergleichen. formatier das datum einfach in der form YYYYMMDDHHMMSS und vergleich mit String#compareTo. liefert dasselbe ergebnis und erspart date parsing.


----------

